# Visita a la VIDENA



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Hoy por la mañana me di una vuelta por la VIDENA con el principal objetivo de obtener información sobre la remodelación de la pista de atletismo y ver la realidad en la que se encuentra nuestra principal villa deportiva.

En la federación de atletismo pude entrevistar brevemente al presidente del Instituto peruano del deporte IPD, el ing Arturo Woodman.











Construida en 1993 dentro de 21.5 hectáreas, la VIDENA es el principal centro deportivo del país










Dentro de ella se ubican las federaciones de: atletismo, gimnasia, beisbol, softbol, fútbol, ciclismo, lucha amateur (libre y grecoromana) y una piscina. Además del centro de alto rendimiento de voley y las oficinas del comité olímpico peruano (con residencia y centro de estudios).

Empezé mi visita por la federación de atletismo pude apreciar el inicio de los trabajos de la remodelación de la pista de atletismo.



















Con un presupuesto de $ 662 000, el proyecto consiste en retirar la actual pista atlética de tartán, subirla pulgada y media, y ampliarla para las competencias de lanzamiento (bala, jabalina, martillo) y remodelar los sardineles ya que se encontraban dañados por fiiltraciones de agua y por la antiguedad que tenía 20 años de uso (tiempo máximo). La nueva pista será de color azul,seguirá siendo de 8 carriles (que la habilita para competencias internacionales), será importada de Alemania, además el riego dentro de la cancha serás por asperción. El tiempo de ejecución es de 150 días calendarios, todas estas remodelaciones apuntan a la postulación de Lima los Juegos Panamericanos del 2015.

Para remover dicha capa se cuenta con personal extranjero especialista.

Los deportistas que actualmente entrenan en dicha pista, lo harán por los siguientes 5 meses en diferentes lugares a los que la federación ha consultado como: la escuela del ejercito en Chorrillos, el colegio carmelitas, lincoln,etc. 





































En una segunda fase (con un monto de S/ 2 000 000) se planea remodelar la actual tribuna y construir una nueva (ambas con butacas) y construir una pista de calentamiento alterna (posiblemente al costado de la actual colindando con la avenida san luis o dentro del diamante de beisbol).



















Luego apareció el sr Woodman con otros funcionarios del IPD y con el presidente de la federación de atletismo. Fue el Ing Woodman quien brindó detalles y las nuevas obras que se vienen en Piura, Cuzco, Arequipa y el estadio Galvez Chipoco de Barranco.





































Comentó que las nuevas obras serán por un monto de S/ 4 000 000 cada una ya que en todas hay que partir de cero y están financiadas.

Le indicó al ingeniero encargado de la obra que se retirara la actual pista de tartán con cuidado para ver si de alguna manera dicho material se puede recuperar y emplear para entrenamiento ya que no se puede utilizar para competencias. De cada 400 metros que se retiren, sólo 100 metros podrán ser reutlizados.










Me acerqué a preguntarle si al estadio nacional le van a poner pista atletica y me respondió: "El estadio nacional lo vamos a remodelar totalmente. Dentro de dicha remodelación se incluye la ampliación de capacidad y construcción de palcos en oriente y occidente. Va a ser necesario que se baje el nivel campo de juego actual para ampliar dichas tribunas, por lo que la pista atletica se va a reducir de 8 a 6 carriles posiblemente. Será utilizada sólo para entrenamiento, no para competiciones oficiales."

Un periodista le preguntó si van a cambiar el grass sintetico e indicó: "lo vamos a evaluar". Por como lo dijo, yo creo que sí.



















Luego me dirigí a ver las obras del nuevo centro de alto rendimiento de voley y me encontré con una tremenda estructura metálica.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Luego sigo con más fotos y datos, porque ya me cansé de escribir y pegar fotos :lol:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere... Qué será lo último? Parte de un nuevo coliseo?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

La VIDENA no? chevere ahi próximamente jugaré softball :cheers:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

La Videna...tantos recuerdos...en fin, buenas fotos, aunque particularmente me parece que la Videna siempre ha estado, está y estará en mal estado, al menos para ser la principal villa deportiva como dices. Ojalá que la remodelación la haga ver mucho mejor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> La VIDENA no? chevere ahi próximamente jugaré softball :cheers:


Al final te animaste.  Chévere!

Espero que recuperen la Videna en su totalidad. Siendo el primer centro deportivo del país debería lucir mucho mejor.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Buenas fotos Inyector, esas son fotos de la VIDENA de atletismo, ojala puedas poner fotos de donde se encuentran los campos de fútbol, quiero recordar esos verdes y bien cuidados campos donde alguna vez enfrenté a una selección juvenil peruana.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Con un monto de S/: 1 388 818.71 esta obra es muy significativa para el voley peruano, ya que antes dicha disciplina no contaba con ningún escenario fijo para entrenar. Las características de dicha obra son su moderno techado, moderna iluminación. Bajo esta estructura se instalarán tres canchas de voley oficiales de material sintético. 




























Aparte de estas obras también se construyen nuevos módulos como un salón para charlas técnicas y nuevos y modernos vestuarios para damas y varones (por separado). Dichos vestuarios cuentan con servicios higiénicos, duchas, jacuzzi y zona de masajes. Se espera terminar la obra a fines de diciembre.























































En una segunda etapa se piensa hacer un albergue para deportistas en una zona aledaña.

Luego seguí por los alrededores y me encontré con el local de la federación de lucha. Lamentablemente no pude ingresar a tomar fotos pero tomé algunas desde exteriores. La capacidad de dicho coliseo es de 500 personas. Según informaciones lo singular de dicho escenario es un segundo nivel con el que cuenta, pero el espacio sigue siendo muy reducido.



















Dentro de la misma VIDENA también se encuentra la federación de ciclismo y como principal recinto el velódromo. 










Había leído información previa en la que decía que dicho velódromo no estaba construido bajo medidas oficiales y que se encontraba en mal estado. Pude conversar con entrenadores y me comentaban que eso era falso. El velóromo cuenta con una pista de 250 metros e inclinaciones de 33 y 48 grados. 

Claro que muestra algunas fallas pero estan dentro de lo normal. Incluso me comentaban que la selección nacional entrenó allí preparándose para los juegos bolivarianos como también lo hieron otras selecciones y felicitaban a los directivos por contar con dicha infraestructura.




























En Lima existe otro velódromo en el puente el ejército en San Martin de Porres pero por problemas judiciales entre el IPD y el Ministerio del interior dicho local es ocupado por la policía nacional. Me comentaban también que el mejor velódromo se encontraba en Arequipa en el centro de alto rendimiento del cerro July.

Hace algunos años vino al Perú el presidente de la federacion internacional de atletismo y propuso construir nuevas oficinas administrativas, camerinos, baños, almacenes y un albergue para deportistas. Lamentablemente por falta de coordinación se perdió dicha ayuda. Asimismo el recinto de la federación lo completa un edificio administrativo.










Por último fui al local de la federación de gimnasia y me encontré con otro coliseo que lamentablemente se encontraba en mal estado al igual que el material y equipo que había dentro de el.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bueno que las cosas estén mejorando también en el deporte, nuestros deportistas necesitan mucho apoyo empezando desde las instalaciones para practicar.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, creo que ni en la pagina web del IPD encuentras tantas fotos sobre la VIDENA, muy buen informe has hecho Inyector.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelente secuencia de fotos y redacción, muy didáctico y bien ilustrado. Desconocía hasta leer esto La Videna. El exterior del local de la federación de gimnasia parece tener motivos orientales. Tampoco sabía que Lima postulaba a los Juegos Panamericanos del 2015, sería excelente para el mejoro de toda la infraestructura deportiva de la ciudad.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Buenas fotos inyector, me parece excelente que cambien la pista atlética de la videna, ya era hora  ojala y se animen a darle una retocada a los demás sectores o federaciones, algunos se encuentran en muy mal estado, confío en que Woodman hará algo pronto


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué chéveres las fotos! Buena info Inyector... uhm eres periodista?? 

Sólo he ido un par de veces a la Videna para acompañar a mi prima a sus partidos de softball, y era bastante notorio el descuido y falta de mantenimiento en varias partes del recinto..

No sé si será cierto, pero creo que en este gobierno el presupuesto del IPD ha sido fuertemente incrementado, sabes algo Inyector? es cierto?


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Que buenas fotos Inyector, la Videna esta que pide auxilio por suerte ya la están escuchando, supongo que solo queda tener paciencia para que la Videna recobre las condiciones en las que se encontraba en su inauguración, esperemos renueven la totalidad de instalaciones y equipamiento, ya que entrenar y dejar en alto al Perú debe ser algo difícil, si no tienes las herramientas necesarias para entrenar!!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Felicitaciones, Inyector, buenísimo tu thread, concuerdo con GatoNegro en que lo presentaste de muy buena manera, con mucho contexto y comentario. Al igual que él, no conocía de la VIDENA, gracias por la información. Me da mucho gusto por la promoción del deporte, elemento básico en la formación integral de las personas. 

¡Saludosssss!


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Qué chéveres las fotos! Buena info Inyector... uhm *eres periodista?? *
> 
> Sólo he ido un par de veces a la Videna para acompañar a mi prima a sus partidos de softball, y era bastante notorio el descuido y falta de mantenimiento en varias partes del recinto..
> 
> No sé si será cierto, pero creo que en este gobierno *el presupuesto del IPD ha sido fuertemente incrementado*, sabes algo Inyector? es cierto?


No soy periodista (estudio ingenieria civil). Es gracioso esto ya que justo ayer cuando estaba en la VIDENA los periodistas me preguntaban de que medio era pero les decía que simplemente estaba ahi por interés propio.

Sobre tu segunda consulta es cierto, el deporte peruano ha aumentado sus ingresos económicos gracias a lo que se puede recaudar por impuestos a casinos y tragamonedas, pero sigue siendo muy bajo en comparacion a sudamerica. El monto de inversión en el IPD es de S/. 6 705 990.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buen thread Inyector, te luciste esta vez. Que bueno que se invierta en infraestructura deportiva. Debe continuar este gesto con mayores cantidades de partidas económicas y en todo el país.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

antes que eso fuese la VIDENA era el Parque Zonal Tupac Amaru era un lugar lleno de arboles juego recreativos para niños mucho verde muchas losas de fulbito de basquetball , etc. me acuerdo que hiba a volar cometa alli, y ahora todo eso fue destruido y comenzaron a llenarlo de infraestructura paredes y piso se acabo los arboles las areas verdes etc ect. creo que lo unico que resucito fue la piscina de parque que aun esta util.

Antes me encantaba visitarla ahora cada vez que paso ni la veo no tiene nada de atractivo. como paso a poder del IPD todo esta descuidado. si no miren las fotos de la pista de ciclismo de la federacion de gimnasia por afuera da pena, y no se michi hicieron , vean la imagen satelital todo marron .. no pasa nada.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Es cierto, grandes zonas de la VIDENA están descuidadas, pero la gran mayoría es porque en esas zonas se van a construir (nose cuando) nuevas instalaciones. Tengo fotos de los planos en los que figuran dichos coliseos (por ejemplo en la zona que colinda con la Av. Del Aire, se ubicarían los coliseos de kickboxing, box, karate).


----------

